
(Slide) Latest UI Trends and Best Practices - mtufekyapan
http://www.slideshare.net/UXAlive/2015-ui-trends
======
nazbekpinar
Well prepared slides,thanks for your work.

------
pel
A very clear presentation of concepts and trends; well done

------
muratdincer248
I liked the examples here. Carefully chosen! Thank you.

------
charu-t
Bravo!

